# groundie/ tree climber needed



## darkstar (Jan 3, 2006)

You dont have to be the best . I need a groundie that has some climbing expierence.We are located in chattanooga Tennessee.


----------



## Tree Dr. (Jan 10, 2006)

*climber,groundie*

What kind of help do you need?How long?what can you pay?
thanks [email protected]


----------



## darkstar (Jan 11, 2006)

We got somone .Thanx


----------

